# Gas smell!! Modified car potential problems Help!



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Hey there everyone I have put on the Bosch #42 Injectors on my 2012 1.4T cruze and had the tune updated for them back in November. Ever since I have put them on I have noticed a gas smell when I come to a stop. I have double checked everything numerous times to check for anything loose but everything is how it should be. I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this after they installed the injectors?

The only other possibility that I can think of is I have not data logged the car with the new injectors and sent it in. Would this potentially fix the problem??

Any thoughts??


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Assuming you don't have any leaks at the rail (and you're sure), try a boost leak test to be sure nothing is coming out of the manifold when pressurized. 

It takes 5 minutes with a $30 tool and a compressor, a quick google search will give you the info.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

I will try to perform the boost leak test later today when I get off work. The car is also throwing a P0420 Code and a P0299 (underboost) code. I assume all these problems are all connected. Now I only smell the gas when the windows are down and I come to a stop. If the car is sitting at an idle, there is no smell. It seems to only happen when I am decelerating and coming to a stop.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Just as an update to the thread... There was no boost leak found. P0299 code was being thrown due to the wastegate pin being faulty. Turns out a common problem. P0420 code was due to the catless downpipe by zzp I installed. Also have a trifecta tune and was able to get rid of the P0420 code through the tune. 

Just an FYI for all the people who have had the P0299 code thrown; take it from me - this code became a serious problem after putting a couple thousand miles on my car with my tune and other mods. But I always had the issue. When the car was new I always felt a loss of power while driving up hill at a constant speed and it was due to the boost being released under higher boost conditions - wastegate pin. But my car didn't throw any codes until I added the tune and doubled the boost. 

Moral of the story, if your car is under warranty make sure you have your car put back to stock (mainly tune, intake, and downpipe taken out - that's what the dealership blamed the fault on saying this turbo needed the backpressure the cat from the downpipe provided to operate properly) and take it into the dealership for the P0299 code. For me at least the code became a serious issue when I was tuned. I would clear it with the trifecta tune but a few hundred miles later the code would come back. And then I started having a complete loss of boost. With the tune, it started to happen around a boost of 20, then 18, then 12. So I took the tune and injectors out and put the car to stock. Problem persisted anywhere from a boost from 10-12 even stock. 

Also just for clarification I am in no way blaming trifecta, downpipe, or intake for this problem. I truly believe the wastegate pin was always faulty... just made worse by the additional power.

If you are having this code and take it to the dealership the dealership will most likely just replace your entire turbo/manifold setup under warranty. I stupidly didn't take the intake and downpipe out of the car thinking it was the fuel pump or fuel filter and it turned out to be the turbo. 

So I am adding this thread so no one has to buy another turbo like I did when I could have gotten a new one under warranty. Hope this helps someone in the future.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done young man.


----------

